# Chapin 2 Gallon Pro sprayer



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Received my new sprayer today, first impression was you can tell it is pro quality.

Second impression, I couldn't believe how flimsy the pump arm itself feels being plastic. It feel unstable, but who knows.

Guess we will see how it holds up.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@kolbasz

Have you had a chance to use the sprayer yet? Do you like it? The pump arm on my two gallon sprayer is flimsy too but I've never had any issue with it over the last few years.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Are you talking about this one? I have one and it is great for those times when I only need to mix up a gallon or so of something. I usually run a TT11002 in it for spot spraying.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I just received the sprayer that Ware posted and used it tonight to apply atrimmec and certainty. Extremely pleased at the performance, pumping until the handle became firm allowed the spraying of 2-3 shrubs or a dozen sedges. Dont have any complaints, changing out to a DFW wand setup later this week.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> @kolbasz
> 
> Have you had a chance to use the sprayer yet? Do you like it? The pump arm on my two gallon sprayer is flimsy too but I've never had any issue with it over the last few years.


I finally used it once. It was fine. The pump worked as expected. I probably made more of it than needed. With more use I will know better.

If anything, I had more issues with air escaping as I pressured it up because some parts were probably not tight enough, but I will see. It was weird and the most annoying as opposed to the plastic pump handle.


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

I am going to pick up one of these Chapin hand pump sprayers (26021XP) for use on the lawn as well as for exterior pest control.

Can anyone confirm that the Teejet XR nozzles are a drop-in with this wand?

Also, and before I make a DFW wand, is there a constant pressure valve that will work easily with this wand? I know Chapin makes some in various PSI, but they are listed as being for the backpack sprayers.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

stogie1020 said:


> I am going to pick up one of these Chapin hand pump sprayers (26021XP) for use on the lawn as well as for exterior pest control.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the Teejet XR nozzles are a drop-in with this wand?
> 
> Also, and before I make a DFW wand, is there a constant pressure valve that will work easily with this wand? I know Chapin makes some in various PSI, but they are listed as being for the backpack sprayers.


I can confirm that XR nozzles are drop in and the cf valve works on it as well.


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

The_iHenry said:


> stogie1020 said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to pick up one of these Chapin hand pump sprayers (26021XP) for use on the lawn as well as for exterior pest control.
> ...


Awesome, thanks @The_iHenry!

Are you happy with the 21PSI valve? And... Um.... I am embarrassed to ask this but where does the cf valve go ?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

If you don't like the plastic arm, you can direct replace it with this brass one from Chapin. I have the exact same sprayer and this makes it perfect.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006Y863PS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks JC.

Any idea where in the hose/wand/tip assembly the Chapin CF valve inserts?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

stogie1020 said:


> Thanks JC.
> 
> Any idea where in the hose/wand/tip assembly the Chapin CF valve inserts?


In between the end of the straight wand portion, and the angled piece that connects to the tip.


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Chapin 2Gal and 21psi CF valve set to be delivered today. Teejets should be delivered by the end of the week.


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Everything arrived and assembled. I calibrated the sprayer at just under 1Gal of water for my 900 SF lawn at my walking pace using the TeeJet AI11004-VS nozzle. Planning to put down Prodiamine over the holiday weekend.


----------

